# Saing Detroit



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Saving Detroit*

Is it me or does it seem like there is nothing being done to save the city? Alot of people don't even want to save the city, but I think it should be. People wonder why it should be saved, because its a major city in America that we are just letting rot. If nothing is done about this city how do we know its not the beginning of the end for all our major cities? There has to be something the people can do about it. I know nothing will be done about it because no one really cares that much, but I'm just wondering what your guys thoughts are on it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Who will pay to save it, who will own it after it's saved and do we need to save another muslim riddled getto for third world terrorist to live while they expand into other parts of America. It's fallen for a reason, the same reason America is falling, lack of people caring and willing to work for something. Just another place to build a wall around to keep the foreigners in one place, plus it's easier to bomb when Americans decide they have had enough and want to take the country back. It's not really saving Detroit it's giving money to muslims and radical blacks. Any one with any sense should have moved out of the cess pool detroit already, if they haven't then they get what they deserve!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

With differing reasons I agree with ekim. The liberals got them self into the mess by spending more than they taxed. When I did that, I learned from my mistake and never spent more than I had and that's the way I still live. Sure I use credit cards but they get paid off every month, PERIOD. I seem to remember Obumer saying how he saved Detroit. I guess they didn't learn, sorry but screw 'em. The people elected the idiots, so let them be responsible for their mistakes. NO MORE BAILOUTS.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

They were not bailed out (nothing was fixed) they got a small reprieve, detroit is still a piss hole and will remain so til Americans take it over.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I can understand that.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Detroit is a microcosm and a study in tax and spend economics, overreaching politicians and union greed and influence. I do not believe a "Bail-Out" of any sort will do any good. You are doing what this country has become so adept at and that's throwing money at a problem without conditions. The fix for Detroit is a catharsis, a cleansing of it's corruption and a rebuilding from the ground up. destroy the urban blight first. raze the abandoned homes (entire neighborhoods I might add) and make it rural again. I'd buy Michigan hunting and farm land all day long.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

They do not deserve a single red penny. They got themselves into this mess by continually electing mayors and city council members that end up in prison. What is it now? The last three mayors of Detroit are doing time? Plow it under! The whole place is nothing but a toxic waste dump anyway.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Detroit is a microcosm and a study in tax and spend economics, overreaching politicians and union greed and influence. I do not believe a "Bail-Out" of any sort will do any good. You are doing what this country has become so adept at and that's throwing money at a problem without conditions. The fix for Detroit is a catharsis, a cleansing of it's corruption and a rebuilding from the ground up. destroy the urban blight first. raze the abandoned homes (entire neighborhoods I might add) and make it rural again. I'd buy Michigan hunting and farm land all day long.


You can buy house for 1-50$ a piece why not just buy a bunch of neighborhoods and make into hunting/farming grounds?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Why oh why would anyone in their right mind want to have their hard earned tax dollars wasted on saving detroit


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Detroit is just one of the cities headed in the same direction. The others still appear functional, but not for long, and they have the same core disease.

Ironically, they should be utopian paradises for all of what has been poured into them and for all the control that the ruling faction that desires to build Utopia by centralized planning has exercised over each of those failing cities, but they are rot holes of the first order.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Detroit is being saved.

It is being dismantled by time, nature, and an occasional bull dozer. It's being returned to it's original form, farmland.

click here if you like lots of pictures!
GooBing Detroit

There is no way to force people to live in a Democrat run city with outrageous taxes, corrupt police, out of control crime, and stupid (illegal) gun laws. Empty land is good. Someday something healthy will grow there again.

Bailouts (on top of bailouts) create walking dead, zombie corporations, or necrotic cities forever on life support. The only thing the rot attracts is flies. And it prohibits anything new or healthy from ever replacing it.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like there is nothing being done to save the city? Alot of people don't even want to save the city, but I think it should be. People wonder why it should be saved, because its a major city in America that we are just letting rot. If nothing is done about this city how do we know its not the beginning of the end for all our major cities? There has to be something the people can do about it. I know nothing will be done about it because no one really cares that much, but I'm just wondering what your guys thoughts are on it.


Letting the city go bankrupt and eliminating abandon homes is doing something. Detroit is declining of its own dead weight. Detroit's location will save itself. This can be the beginning of a new and better Detroit if the old city is left to die. The best thing would be to not have a city but to have a new metropolitan county. The city concept has out lived its usefulness. Do not despair there is demand for jobs where the place is you call Detroit City.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While i was wrong in implying that Obumer bailed out the city of Detroit, IMHO the big bail out to GM and Chrysler should have helped the city. But even with $100 million directly to detroit, it didn't help.
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/27/us/300-million-in-detroit-aid-but-no-bailout.html?_r=0
Obama administration begins stealth bailout of Detroit | The Daily Caller
Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out - Fox 2 News Headlines

Stupid, liberal, give money to the lazies who don't want to work, politicians in Illinois (just like Michigan and Detroit) are why I got the hell out of Illinois ($127 BILLION, $100 BILLION just for the pension). It's all to buy the UNION'S and the LAZIES votes


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

I visited Hiroshima, Japan in 1981 and Detroit in 1982. All things considered, Hiroshima after an atom bomb detonation was rebuilt and looked better than Detroit after decades of liberal Democrat mayors. Today, Detroit looks even worse.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I understand what you guys are saying it's just sad to see an American city die like that you know?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

paraquack said:


> While i was wrong in implying that Obumer bailed out the city of Detroit, IMHO the big bail out to GM and Chrysler should have helped the city. But even with $100 million directly to detroit, it didn't help.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/27/us/300-million-in-detroit-aid-but-no-bailout.html?_r=0
> Obama administration begins stealth bailout of Detroit | The Daily Caller
> Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out - Fox 2 News Headlines
> ...


I don't believe there is much of the auto industry left in Detroit, the big three saw the writing on the wall and bailed out long ago.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All those reasons, plus NAFTA.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The city needs to save itself.

I recall becoming mayor in my home town and some of my political supporters were pounding all over the guy I replaced. He and I were at odds on many things, but I remember telling those people - do you like our town? It was a nice town, still is a nice town, and I remember telling them if you like it then thank the old guy for he ran it to this point. We continued on with many of the solid foundations he developed over the years.

If Detroit is to be saved it needs to be saved internally. The people need to establish a tax code that makes sense, a plan for business that produces jobs which produces opportunities for people to buy homes and rebuild them. Its disgusting right now their tax structure makes it nearly impossible to invest in the community. My guess is the personal interest unions (public employees), power broker elites, and special interest groups will never let this happen. I agree not one red cent of our money needs to be put into the community - no community should ever need federal or even state funds unless that investment is for a federal or state need.



Inor said:


> They do not deserve a single red penny. They got themselves into this mess by continually electing mayors and city council members that end up in prison. What is it now? The last three mayors of Detroit are doing time? Plow it under! The whole place is nothing but a toxic waste dump anyway.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm surprised the auto industry exists! How can a company (or a state like Illinois) exist when they agree to union demands for lucrative pension plans, like GM's $37.5 K in a 30 year and out pension for a person averaging $73 per hour (estimated) if you include health and other benefits. The average pension benefit for Illinois state workers is just under $32K a year, teachers just under $45K and Chicago's at $55K. Detroit workers didn't have quite as good at $30 a year. But damn, what's your pension, if you have one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My union just struck - over contract language. Money was not an issue. We are at aviation industry standard and want no more.
The union shop before this one was well below standard. We wanted it that way so the company could better compete for contracts.
If only other unions would be sensible.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Out of curiosity, do you believe burger flippers are worth $15 and hour?
Do you believe McDonalds (below management) should be a career opportunity?
Should burger flippers be unionized?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Out of curiosity, do you believe burger flippers are worth $15 and hour?
> Do you believe McDonalds (below management) should be a career opportunity?
> Should burger flippers be unionized?


No minimum wage for any job. Join a union at your own pearl. For me, I always did better at non union jobs, less headaches and just as good on wages and benefits, usually better, but then I was willing to work for a living.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There was a time when they were needed. They could be needed by some today, but sadly they've just become part of the lefts redistributive power machine.

Detroit's first good step would be to impose the "Hatch" Act on public employee unions!



Denton said:


> My union just struck - over contract language. Money was not an issue. We are at aviation industry standard and want no more.
> The union shop before this one was well below standard. We wanted it that way so the company could better compete for contracts.
> If only other unions would be sensible.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like there is nothing being done to save the city? Alot of people don't even want to save the city, but I think it should be. People wonder why it should be saved, because its a major city in America that we are just letting rot. If nothing is done about this city how do we know its not the beginning of the end for all our major cities? There has to be something the people can do about it. I know nothing will be done about it because no one really cares that much, but I'm just wondering what your guys thoughts are on it.


grab your tin foil hat, and say nwo experiment

but yea you know its bad when a major city has collapsed, and the local government is selling off bad houses to chumps in oz for under 10k


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> Is it me or does it seem like there is nothing being done to save the city? Alot of people don't even want to save the city, but I think it should be. People wonder why it should be saved, because its a major city in America that we are just letting rot. If nothing is done about this city how do we know its not the beginning of the end for all our major cities? There has to be something the people can do about it. I know nothing will be done about it because no one really cares that much, but I'm just wondering what your guys thoughts are on it.


First off, Liberism the last 60 years and greedy Unions are the reason why its bankrupt and rotting. "We" didn't make it that way, the folks who live there and are politicians there let it get that way, why should "We" fix it, we didn't break it. Oh your right this is the end result that will be facing several cities as they teeter on the edge of insolvency, and might be the beginning of the end for several cities. Know what many of them have in common? Yeah that's right a strong Liberal death grip and the policies that go with Liberism as well as many being "sanctuary cities" for illegal aliens who tax payers get soaked to support and a strong greedy Union presence. And your right not many really care that much.

Now in all fairness I think its a sad state of affairs that it is that way. I mean decades ago Detroit was an iconic city. It was the city that "moved America down the road". Today it looks more like a burned out war torn section of Iraq or Bosnia. Yes it would be nice to see the Iconic Detroit city return to all its glory. But whats the point of bailing it out of its demise when they aren't going to change the failed business model they have been running that city with for decades until they finally bled it dry? Tell me where I am wrong...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Detroit is a shit hole and pretty much deserves what it is getting. I have only had 1 job that was a union which was the railroad and you HAD to be union. It is a closed shop. On top of it I had to pay different union dues The UTU (United Transportation Union) and the BLE (Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers). It was a long time ago and was almost $300 a month. On top of job insurance which was $200 and change a month it adds up..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Simply put, the people of Detroit made it what it is, they are the ones who should save it, but somehow I doubt they will.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

warwulf said:


> As long as blacks run anything, it will turn to shit. Example abound: Detroit, Chicago, Haiti, Rhodesia, South Africa, Nigeria, ad nauseum. Last Detroit Mayor, Kwame Kilpatrick is doing 28 years. His right hand man gets busted and sentenced for corruption. Daytons NAACP Prez gets busted for forgery, theft, embezzlement and bribery. They make the news for breaking the law every day.
> The only way to "save" Detroit or any other city in America is to remove, by force if necessary, the minority influence, deport them all back to their turd world country of origin and repopulate the area with hard-working white folks. Before blacks were forced into our cities and schools, we had no gangs, no graffitti, no metal detectors, no hard drugs, no rapes of our school girls, no cops to patrol the school halls, no dumbed-down SAT and ACT tests so the minorities don't feel stupider (HA) than their white classmates, we didn't have a bullshit 'Black His'ry Munff", no affirmative action taking away college positions from those who EARNED it and lastly, we sure as hell didn't have to read about the flash mobs and knock out games.
> Until we get rid of that cancer, we may as well be pissing into the wind.


The minority influence in Detroit you speak of is caucasian.:grin:

Just my humble firsthand experience and knowledge

http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/26/2622000.html


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Detroit, or should I say the people that they continuously voted into office, have dug themselves into a deep hole. These same people are dead set against taking the necessary steps to get themselves out of it.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

::rambo::::redsnipe::::saber::::clapping:: <Should be done to Detroit?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The citizens of Detroit did this to themselves. It isn't the responsibility of any of the rest of us to pay for that. These liberals must learn that their stupidity has consequences.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Wait til komiefornia and illinos go belly up and see how much Americans have to pony up for the liberals then, we ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

warwulf said:


> As long as blacks run anything, it will turn to shit. Example abound: Detroit, Chicago, Haiti, Rhodesia, South Africa, Nigeria, ad nauseum. Last Detroit Mayor, Kwame Kilpatrick is doing 28 years. His right hand man gets busted and sentenced for corruption. Daytons NAACP Prez gets busted for forgery, theft, embezzlement and bribery. They make the news for breaking the law every day.
> The only way to "save" Detroit or any other city in America is to remove, by force if necessary, the minority influence, deport them all back to their turd world country of origin and repopulate the area with hard-working white folks. Before blacks were forced into our cities and schools, we had no gangs, no graffitti, no metal detectors, no hard drugs, no rapes of our school girls, no cops to patrol the school halls, no dumbed-down SAT and ACT tests so the minorities don't feel stupider (HA) than their white classmates, we didn't have a bullshit 'Black His'ry Munff", no affirmative action taking away college positions from those who EARNED it and lastly, we sure as hell didn't have to read about the flash mobs and knock out games.
> Until we get rid of that cancer, we may as well be pissing into the wind.


Wow... That's a tad bit racist dont you think? I mean come on now lol. Plus not all black run things are awful look at the red tails from WW2 their whole company was made up of blacks and they were some of the best escorts during the war.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Wow... That's a tad bit racist dont you think? I mean come on now lol. Plus not all black run things are awful look at the red tails from WW2 their whole company was made up of blacks and they were some of the best escorts during the war.


Facts are facts firefighter.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Facts are facts firefighter.


Right that's what I'm getting at is not all blacks run things are bad. Now a lot of things some of the stupid blacks do are yes, but not all. Not all blacks are stupid not all. I think it depends on the area you go to.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Right that's what I'm getting at is not all blacks run things are bad. Now a lot of things some of the stupid blacks do are yes, but not all. Not all blacks are stupid not all. I think it depends on the area you go to.


I think it is a pretty safe bet to say that most blacks (and whites for that matter) in Detroit are either corrupt or dumber than a box of hammer handles.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't insult hammer handles like that..


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Inor said:


> I think it is a pretty safe bet to say that most blacks (and whites for that matter) in Detroit are either corrupt or dumber than a box of hammer handles.


In Detroit yes, everywhere else no.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> In Detroit yes, everywhere else no.


Agreed.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Let nature run its course. Detroit is being recycled. It went from a mill town to a giant city built on the backs of good honest working folks. Those people are gone now and the city, with its full refuse cans and collapsing buildings, is falling away. It will be changed if we leave it be, if we are allowed to leave it be. There is nothing there for honest, hard working, people. The dreams, like the city, are dying. It is time to remember its beginnings, its youth, and how it grew up and finally what killed it. Only then can it begin the process of growth for if you don't learn from history you are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

warwulf said:


> Racism is self and racial preservation. For example, you're at the fair and a black flash mob erupts and there's chaos everywhere. You whip out your .44 Super Redhawk and take cover to protect your family. There are 2 people running your way, both armed with a ball bat. One is a white man and the other is a black guy. Now WHO do you think is going to HELP protect your family?
> Racism, IMHO, means that one hates someone because of color, religious differences, hair color or whatever; however, a RACIALIST is one who wishes to preserve their heritage and culture and is educated as to the purpose and aims of the minorities against him, his race and culture.
> As far as the Zionist spin put on the blacks and their mythical achievements? Stuff Black People Don't Like - SBPDL: Great Moments in Black History -- George Brown and The Tuskegee Airmen: Branded with a "K"
> Red Tails and Tall Tales - Taki's Magazine
> ...


Stormfront called, they seem to be missing their village idiot.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

warwulf said:


> And here's another kicker as to why I don't give a shit if you think I'm a racist or not:


Actually, the term "racist" was not the first adjective that came to my mind reading you last couple posts. I was thinking more along the lines of "****ing douche bag". On the upside, you may be the type of guy that can finally offer Jimmy Resister the companionship he has been desperately lacking so far.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

warwulf said:


> I see you've been smoking some Agent Orange and your ****ing brain has turned to mush. Really well thought out post you ****ing ****.


Is that the best you can do, Heinrich?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> Right that's what I'm getting at is not all blacks run things are bad. Now a lot of things some of the stupid blacks do are yes, but not all. Not all blacks are stupid not all. I think it depends on the area you go to.


What, like south chicago, LA, southern Florida, Washington DC. Which largely black area are you talking about is run properly and is prospering? Or are you talking sporting venues, that are mostly black now and are having all kinds of problems with violence and drugs. Have you noticed that the smart blacks don't live in the getto areas, don't have more kids than they can afford, do drugs and talk rap bull shit or stand out with they're hands out for free nobama phones or welfare, but are called uncle toms by the lazy blacks, wonder why? Can you process that concept!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

warwulf said:


> Wow! ANOTHER genius bends over and speaks! You know, I'm betting the world would be a lot more clear for you if your view wasn't obscured by the walls of your rectum. Every time you post the entire forums IQ plummets. I'd like to get down to your level and kick your ass, but you'd just beat me with your own experience. Let's hope really hard that you can read a book or something because I'd really hate to think that the smartest thing out of your ****ing mouth was your step fathers dick.


That's pretty good, but it still does not beat: "Look ya cold tird cretin..." :lol:


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I get the feeling that a certain someone doesn't like what I said.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Its sad to see Detroit like it is, but you know they have been working their way there for decades. Its not like they woke up one day and discovered they had a problem financially. I am not opposed to it being saved, but I am opposed to American Tax Payers footing the bill to do it. I suggest their citizens, unions and leadership make the hard decisions and start taking some steps to improve the situation. If that's not enough then maybe they should sell some investment bonds to help fund the rebuilding of Detroit if they can find enough folks willing to take a long shot gamble. I just don't think its right for the whole to fund the problem of a few that the few created, that's all I am saying.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

God doesn't like stupid people.. NEITHER DO I!! Get me the wood chipper!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Its sad to see Detroit like it is, but you know they have been working their way there for decades. Its not like they woke up one day and discovered they had a problem financially. I am not opposed to it being saved, but I am opposed to American Tax Payers footing the bill to do it. I suggest their citizens, unions and leadership make the hard decisions and start taking some steps to improve the situation. If that's not enough then maybe they should sell some investment bonds to help fund the rebuilding of Detroit if they can find enough folks willing to take a long shot gamble. I just don't think its right for the whole to fund the problem of a few that the few created, that's all I am saying.


The problem is who is going to do the rebuilding and what are they going to rebuild it as. For dam sure the car industry isn't going back there, the unions have ruined that for sure. If the current government is in charge of rebuilding then why even bother to try to rebuild, for we all know governments never fix or build anything and the beings left living there now are all but useless as far as doing any work, much less rebuilding a city. Just give detroit another 5 years as it is and the scum there now will have moved on to better pickings and the government will be completely useless or in jail and then working class people may come in and make it liveable again if they can keep government people out.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ekim said:


> The problem is who is going to do the rebuilding and what are they going to rebuild it as. For dam sure the car industry isn't going back there, the unions have ruined that for sure. If the current government is in charge of rebuilding then why even bother to try to rebuild, for we all know governments never fix or build anything and the beings left living there now are all but useless as far as doing any work, much less rebuilding a city. Just give detroit another 5 years as it is and the scum there now will have moved on to better pickings and the government will be completely useless or in jail and then working class people may come in and make it liveable again if they can keep government people out.


That is the best solution as I have ever heard for Detroit.

The only thing that I can add to improve your idea is there are a couple of very heavy Muslim neighborhoods in Dearborn that should be turned into game parks. Release wild pigs into the streets and charge hunters $50 per head to come in and shoot them. Trophy pig - $50 fee. Trophy Muslim - $50 fee. Brings money into the area and curbs the problems they are having with Muslim ghettos.

I am not joking when I say there are several square blocks where all of the signs are in Arabic or Farsi there. It is really nasty.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> On the upside, you may be the type of guy that can finally offer Jimmy Resister the companionship he has been desperately lacking so far.


come on that's a little harsh, I still think resister is secretly a nice guy, a little misguided but has nothing on warwulf, warwulf is openly neo nazist....

I bet he hates Mohammed Obama in power on a personal level, a deep personal level

where resister is just against immigration


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Is that the best you can do, Heinrich?


Lol, clearly warwulf has no idea how to insult a Vietnam vet... (shame cause if he did....)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ekim said:


> The problem is who is going to do the rebuilding and what are they going to rebuild it as. For dam sure the car industry isn't going back there, the unions have ruined that for sure. If the current government is in charge of rebuilding then why even bother to try to rebuild, for we all know governments never fix or build anything and the beings left living there now are all but useless as far as doing any work, much less rebuilding a city. Just give detroit another 5 years as it is and the scum there now will have moved on to better pickings and the government will be completely useless or in jail and then working class people may come in and make it liveable again if they can keep government people out.


what dose Detroit actually have going for it?? dose it have a port?? or is it a good "opps" nuclear testing ground??

I know a lot of reality TV shows are coming out of there (a pawn shop is one) and from watching that, I would suggest a 35' high wall surrounding the city, and seal it (its a real mess, I wouldn't live there)

drop surplus MREs, and 1000 rounds of ammo every month, and a tonne of opeioum (donated by customs) and just let the city rot

on the plus, other states with high crime issues, can pay a small fee to use the Detroit super max city to house lifetime offenders, those offenders are aloud to purchase off the government items they think they need (knives, guns, gun parts) and live out their lives

win win!!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> *what dose Detroit actually have going for it??* dose it have a port?? or is it a good "opps" nuclear testing ground??
> 
> I know a lot of reality TV shows are coming out of there (a pawn shop is one) and from watching that, I would suggest a 35' high wall surrounding the city, and seal it (its a real mess, I wouldn't live there)
> 
> ...


In a word NOTHING!!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ekim said:


> In a word NOTHING!!!


then I propose that Detroit become the worlds first city sized super max prison... or shall we go state size??

this could be quite a money maker


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

Back in 92 I went through Detroit when I was an O.T.R truck driver . I been to 45 States in the US and out of all the cities Detroit was the worst . I sure hope Chicago eats its self alive or just cut it off Illinois all together . Southern Illinois reaps the wrath of Chicago's bullshit .


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Chi-town is becoming Detroit on a larger scale. It is a shame, because I used to like going to Chicago once in a blue moon. It used to be a fun town to visit. Not any more. I was there for a few days about two months ago and I was shocked at how far it had fallen so fast.


----------

